

An example Python machine learning notebook for newcomers - rhiever
https://github.com/rhiever/Data-Analysis-and-Machine-Learning-Projects/blob/master/example-data-science-notebook/Example%20Machine%20Learning%20Notebook.ipynb

======
WhatsName
Link to notebook on IPython Notebook Viewer:
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/rhiever/Data-Analysis-
and...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/rhiever/Data-Analysis-and-Machine-
Learning-Projects/blob/master/example-data-science-
notebook/Example%20Machine%20Learning%20Notebook.ipynb)

~~~
misiti3780
serious question - now that github natively supports ipython is there any
reason to link to nbviewer ?

~~~
minimaxir
The GitHub rendering engine for Ipython notebooks does not support mobile
devices (oddly) and it does not support custom CSS/plugins, although this
notebook does not utilize any of the latter.

~~~
misiti3780
good to know - thank you!

------
flashman
Hey Randy, just wanted to say thanks for doing so much to help others extend
their knowledge of data science. I don't know where you get your energy but
it's been fun watching your rising profile in the data scientist community.

~~~
rhiever
Coffee... lots and lots of coffee. :-)

------
teekert
This is great! I have been using iPython notebook (as a biologist) for some
months now and "getting a feel for the data" is very important. This notebook
is littered with handy Python one liners to quickly gain insight into the
data.

I love iPython notebook, I can run the entire back-end on our cluster while
working with terabytes of data on my laptop tethered to my phone from a moving
train (as we speak ;)).

Edit: Now using your code directly on my own data, I'm learning a lot, a big
thanks to Randal S. Olson!!

~~~
rhiever
Happy to hear it! I partly made this notebook to convert my coworkers and
collaborations to a Pythonic workflow, so this is promising... :-)

~~~
teekert
Definitely, to me the whole cleaning up of data while leaving the code as a
trace of that you did is an eye opener (I'm a real noob). iPython notebook is
ideal for this. I just started using markdown field to write in a detailed way
what I'm exactly doing. I bet it will be helpful to other currently Python
unaware colleagues.

------
kelseydh
This is one of those few tutorials where you truly learn more from just
reading through it than you do from seeing the code. Excellent material!

------
nitin_flanker
This is beautiful. Thanks a lot. This is so much resourceful for a person like
me who is a rookie.

